# How would you deal with my situation???



## fatSucks (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, so I joined this forum over a year ago. never came back till now. I actually gained weight, an extra 13pounds since. so now Im 313lbs. yikes. 
heres my dilema: Im working 2 full time jobs. I dont have time to cook, and I dont want to make food during the weekend for the following week. I basically eat outside everyday. The only thing I possibly have time for is breakfast, which I never make, but if it comes down to it, its the only meal I can possibly prepare. before I was not drinking water at all, now I started drinking crystal light and Im drinking like 4 or 5, 24oz bottles every day. If I have Wendys, I get a turkey sandwich instead of a burger, and I ask for a baked potato instead of fries. every other day I get some rice beans and chicken, or I go to subway for a nice sub. I need help with my dinner, what should I eat as my third meal? remember that Im always at work except for my days off. I dont like those frozen smartones dinner. help me out with some suggestions. 

thanks


----------



## ABCs (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey man, I would seriously advice getting your shit in check. Cook on Sundays for the entire week. Go to your local store and buy a shitload of tuperware and food from the shopping list (read the stickies). Prepare everything on Sunday and freeze it. Bring all your meals to work that way. Not only will you be eating healthy but you will actually lose weight instead of going up another 13 lbs that you don't need. Oh, and your going to save money too, while losing weight, while feeling healthy. It's a win win situation if you take the time, have the least bit of willpower and want to change. That's my advice.


----------



## Mista (Mar 14, 2007)

Stop kidding yourself. You can make many changes to that diet, take 15 minutes out of your day to organise your foods. Im sure you know there is better food for you than subway and wendys. Seriously, theres no comment that will get you leaner without some changes on you half.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 14, 2007)

What is your age please?


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok look at my join date, then look at my post history. I joined in 2003 then disappeared much like you. I recently came back, but I did it right this time and I am here to stay. For me it was all about having a reason, or a trigger if you will, that pushes me. My trigger is my little girl, she's seven months old now and I want to make sure I am here for her as long as possible.

Mushy stuff aside, I don't like 50% of the stuff I do. I'd much rather come home and eat dinner then crash on the couch or have a beer or twelve . What does that get me though, fat, out of shape, and lazy. I compare it homework, you hate to do it but its what makes you or breaks you in the end.

I've been working hard, coming home and preparing my meals for the next day. Planning things out on fitday.com has been a great help to me in balancing my meals. I've lost 20lbs of fat in three months and theres no end in site. My advice is cut down on the breads and carbs, instead of the potato at wendy's get the side salad if you have to eat there. I'd prefer to see you bring a frozen home made meal though.

Bottom line and one thing this board taught me. Nobody is going to want it for you, and nobody is going to do it for you. You can have all the good intentions and thoughts in the world, but without action you will never see results. Best of Luck my man, if I am doing it anyone can.


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just need to get your priorities where you want them to be.  If losing fat (not weight, fat) is important to you, then you will find time.  You may have to sacrifice a lesser priority like T.V. or relaxation time to a degree.  

We all had to do it - personally, I had to give up a lot of the time that I would just sit and play games.  I also had to give up going out with friends frequently to eat, and I never drink.

You also just need to find something driving you on, and that might change from time to time, but you always need something.  At first for me, it was just losing fat from 245lbs to get semi-healthy.  Now it's because I can see my abs through a layer of fat, and I want that fat gone to have a 6pack for the first time in my life.  After that, it will probably be to put mass on around the end of next fall, then cut the fat back off for spring and summer, then do it all over again


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> I dont have time to cook, and I dont want to make food during the weekend for the following week.



This statement bothers me. 

In order to get something you want, sometimes you have to make sacrifices. In this statement you basically said, I want to lose weight, but I'm not willing to do what it takes to get there. Once you get in the mindset that you are willing and able to take the necessary actions, then we can all help you in putting a healthy diet together. 

My advice would be to start with reading the stickies at the top of the diet forum, and start working on a gameplan. It's not going to be easy, trust me. I was once 245 lbs @ 5'6". After many months of hard work I got myself down to 180 lbs. I can't begin to tell you how much better I felt about myself. Not just because I was skinny now, but I was extremely proud of the fact that I took the initiative and followed through with something I thought would be "impossible." 11 years later I'm a healthy 200 lbs @ 5'9" and I feel great. It's a win-win situation, and I hope we can all be of assistance to you in your journey. Good luck.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> Ok, so I joined this forum over a year ago. never came back till now. I actually gained weight, an extra 13pounds since. so now Im 313lbs. yikes.
> heres my dilema: Im working 2 full time jobs. I dont have time to cook, and I dont want to make food during the weekend for the following week. I basically eat outside everyday. The only thing I possibly have time for is breakfast, which I never make, but if it comes down to it, its the only meal I can possibly prepare. before I was not drinking water at all, now I started drinking crystal light and Im drinking like 4 or 5, 24oz bottles every day. If I have Wendys, I get a turkey sandwich instead of a burger, and I ask for a baked potato instead of fries. every other day I get some rice beans and chicken, or I go to subway for a nice sub. I need help with my dinner, what should I eat as my third meal? remember that Im always at work except for my days off. I dont like those frozen smartones dinner. help me out with some suggestions.
> 
> thanks


Whats stopping you from making foods on the weekend? Your diet is kind of crappy. I can see why you gained the weight. You need to make a choice and follow through with it.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2007)

How many times do you eat a day?


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 14, 2007)

I am 25 years old. I dont know how to cook. I usually eat twice a day. my first meal is at like 2pm, and then I eat again late at night. I do not drink soda, or juice from cartons. I usually drink little water or mixed with crystal light. I have also noticed that I have gotten heavily depressed lately and have even lost interest in a lot of the things I used to enjoy. it is becoming very painful to be like this. I will spend some money this weekend at the grocery, ill buy some food for the week, ill post up my list when I make it. my goal is to lose 3 pounds per week. is that a reasonable goal? or is that too much? Im going to force myself to the gym 3 times a week or at least go walking around my community. 

I appreciate all the comments. ill keep yall posted.


----------



## TehBiggestLuzer (Mar 14, 2007)

,  you should have no troubles losing weight.  Just eat 6 400 calorie meals a day and you will drop lbs like you never imagined .  

My advice is for  you to quit a job .   what good is money if you die when your 30 !


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd say dont quit both jobs-cut down on your hours. You obviously have no life. No one would. 

Also, dont let your age and inexperience guide your way. Pick up a book made for Dummies on how to cook. Or, browse this site for some easy and I do mean easy ways to get the nutrition you need.


----------



## obz (Mar 15, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> STATUS: 313
> GOAL: 310



Way to shoot for the stars buddy.
Your goal is to loose 3lbs? Go take a shit and you're half way there. If you place a marginal goal like this on yourself, you can let failure slide... because really, not loosing 3lbs is a pretty small failure all things considered. You can live with that. 
Set a real goal. How about 10% BF. That's what your goal should be. It's a big one that gets to stare you in the face for the next year should you actually choose to tackle it.

Look, I'm 5'11. One year an half ago I weighed 293. I got myself down to 167 by Nov of last year, and now I'm at a healthy and strong 178.. this includes a recent 5 week vacation of drinking beer and eating empenadas in South America.

If you have time to cook breakfast you have time to cook a days worth of food. I made all days food this morning before I left the house in 20 minutes, and showered while my fish was baking.

If my previously fat ass could do it, so can you.

Get a cook book.
Learn to cook.
Cook every day. 
Eat like the cutting guide tells you.

Never eat ANYWHERE that the employees wear name tags, or the establishment is decorated in bright, loud colours. Especially Wendy's.
If you love subway, consider it a treat. 1X a week max.

Walk to work (obviously this takes time, and if you live far from work you will need to find a compromise... drive to/take the bus to a point that is a couple miles from work, THEN walk if need be).
Walk every day.

Get a gym membership.
USE it.
Do cardio 3x a week to start. Then 4, then 5.

Get addiquate rest.

Keep it up till you are healthy. If I could give you just a sample of what it's like to loose 100+lbs you would be fucking hooked. It's better than the best meal you've ever had, your favorite beer, or the blowjobs you're not getting cause you're a big fat fuck. 

Since I lost my weight and then started working on mass, I've never been so happy, had so much energy, or got so much pussy in my life.

But hey, if sitting on the couch eating Wendy's, watching TV, and jerking off in the shower is your thing... well, who am I to judge. Keep it up if you're happy, meanwhile I'm gonna finish up at the gym and fuck that chick you been eyeing but cant approach because you can't see your fuckin toes.

Good luck.


----------



## Dynghetti (Mar 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This statement bothers me.
> 
> In order to get something you want, sometimes you have to make sacrifices. In this statement you basically said, I want to lose weight, but I'm not willing to do what it takes to get there. Once you get in the mindset that you are willing and able to take the necessary actions, then we can all help you in putting a healthy diet together.
> 
> My advice would be to start with reading the stickies at the top of the diet forum, and start working on a gameplan. It's not going to be easy, trust me. I was once 245 lbs @ 5'6". After many months of hard work I got myself down to 180 lbs. I can't begin to tell you how much better I felt about myself. Not just because I was skinny now, but I was extremely proud of the fact that I took the initiative and followed through with something I thought would be "impossible." 11 years later I'm a healthy 200 lbs @ 5'9" and I feel great. It's a win-win situation, and I hope we can all be of assistance to you in your journey. Good luck.



u grew 3 inches how old were u?


----------



## ffemt (Mar 15, 2007)

But hey, if sitting on the couch eating Wendy's, watching TV, and jerking off in the shower is your thing... well, who am I to judge. Keep it up if you're happy, meanwhile I'm gonna finish up at the gym and fuck that chick you been eyeing but cant approach because you can't see your fuckin toes.


Sounds like a goal to me


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dynghetti said:


> u grew 3 inches how old were u?



16-19 I grew 3 inches.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2007)

ffemt said:


> But hey, if sitting on the couch eating Wendy's, watching TV, and jerking off in the shower is your thing... well, who am I to judge. Keep it up if you're happy, meanwhile I'm gonna finish up at the gym and fuck that chick you been eyeing but cant approach because you can't see your fuckin toes.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a goal to me


----------



## KentDog (Mar 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> This statement bothers me.
> 
> In order to get something you want, sometimes you have to make sacrifices. In this statement you basically said, I want to lose weight, but I'm not willing to do what it takes to get there. Once you get in the mindset that you are willing and able to take the necessary actions, then we can all help you in putting a healthy diet together.
> 
> My advice would be to start with reading the stickies at the top of the diet forum, and start working on a gameplan. It's not going to be easy, trust me.


Same thing that stuck out to me as well.

Listen, if you're going to make excuses like "I don't know how to cook, so I'm not going to" or that you don't have the time to cook, then you've already given up. Getting the "healthier" sandwich at *Wendy's* isn't going to get you there either. I don't know exactly how crunched you are for time, but you have 15 minutes to cook before bed every night. My advice for you, is to get a George Foreman grill and a rice cooker. Before bed each night (or every other night or two), grill some boneless skinless chicken breasts and pop some brown rice into the rice cooker. You don't even need to watch it cook. Get a blender as well. It can make you a meal in three minutes. You have three minutes, because that is how long you would wait at a Wendy's drive thru. No excuses. If you want it something, go get it.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 15, 2007)

for all the retards dissin' on me for my sig.
my goal is to lose 3 pounds per week! not 3 pounds in total. hence why I said I will update WEEKLY. 

ok?


----------



## obz (Mar 15, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> for all the retards dissin' on me for my sig.
> my goal is to lose 3 pounds per week! not 3 pounds in total. hence why I said I will update WEEKLY.



Hey fat stacks... *I* dissed your sig. And I would rather be a retard than over 100lbs over weight. 

You need a real goal, it doesn't matter what happens in a week. What matters is what happens over the long run. So focus on whats important... lowering your body fat to near 10%. Instead of the 40 or so you have right now.

You can loose 3lbs to being underhydrated and having had a shit. It doesn't mean you've lost ANY fat.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 15, 2007)

obz said:


> Hey fat stacks... *I* dissed your sig. And I would rather be a retard than over 100lbs over weight.
> 
> You need a real goal, it doesn't matter what happens in a week. What matters is what happens over the long run. So focus on whats important... lowering your body fat to near 10%. Instead of the 40 or so you have right now.
> 
> You can loose 3lbs to being underhydrated and having had a shit. It doesn't mean you've lost ANY fat.



You're a big help.


----------



## obz (Mar 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You're a big help.



I've done what he is trying to do. So yes, I am.

Believe it or not I'm trying to help. It's the shit i needed to hear when I was in his position.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2007)

this fat fuck cant cook and wants sympathy and he calls us retards...yea okay. 

Sounds like someone saying, " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





."


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 15, 2007)

stop the retarded flaming cause its really going nowhere. my sig says 3 pounds, per week. OBZ and the rest of the tards already know they misread or failed to understand it. get over it. 

moving on.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 15, 2007)

Flaming or no flaming, they're fucking right. Hard work and dedication get you to a sixpack and 19 inch arms


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 15, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Flaming or no flaming, they're fucking right. Hard work and dedication get you to a sixpack and 19 inch arms



nobody is talking about hard work. did I ever say I didnt want to work hard? I just said I cant cook cause I dont know how to, I work 2 full time jobs. i never said I wasnt willing to learn. I never said hard work didnt pay off. 

reading and comprehension is flying out the window. damn


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jugg: Doesn't matter how many times I see that picture, I never read the goddamn text.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 15, 2007)

You've been trying to lose weight for a year without succes. You're eating only 2 meals a day. You're too lazy to prepare meals ahead of time. 

Hard work? Perhaps, but definitely not efficient. Dedication? Zero.

I'm 17 and I prepare meals ahead of time damnit. Every retard can use a grill to make chicken, fish, turkey and lean burgers and put them in a tupperware container. Every retard can bake an egg. Every retard can use a blender to make a shake. Every retard can open a can of tuna.


----------



## obz (Mar 15, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> stop the retarded flaming cause its really going nowhere. my sig says 3 pounds, per week. OBZ and the rest of the tards already know they misread or failed to understand it. get over it.
> 
> moving on.



Who's flaming you? I was doing you a favor. You're here because you don't know what you're doing. We are telling you what to do. You should thank me for the time of day I wasted posting to your topic.

When I come onto a forum like this and ask for advice, from people who are where I want to be, the last thing I do is argue back. These people in their regards to training, nutrition, and suppliment information are the best fucking friends I could have.

So big guy, you should look at people posting here the same way. Do what you're told or don't ask. There isn't a bunch of sympathy around these parts. There is however plenty of information that you can take or leave.

I fully understand what your baby goal is, but you ran over my initial post that that doesn't mean shit. You SHOULD make HUGE goals... otherwise you will stay fat. Do you want to loose 3lbs, or do you want to loose 103lbs?
I use to want to loose 10, or 20, or 50 lbs. I never imagined I could loose 120+ until that's what I decided my goal was.

You wanna loose weight and get in shape? Do what you're told here. That doesn't mean don't ask questions, but it does mean don't argue. The shape you're in prooves you are clueless about fitness and nutrition, you haven't a leg to stand on in an argument. 

Anyways, I've wasted enough time on you. Lot's of luck.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 15, 2007)

What has this forum come to. Why are you guys flaming this man. he is asking for help!!!

I swear, this forum was once the best for honest help and opinions, never flaming (other than FOrmanRules, but he is banned).

Dear fatsucks,

I recommend strongly that you purchase the Burn the Fat Feed the Muscle E-book, by Tom Venuto. It is for sure the anser to get you on the positive side of thinking, and understanding what it takes to get into REALLY good shape. Don't let these people bring you down, being over weight is NOT a crime, but IF you want to change, and you are willing to make STEPS toward change for your ENTIRE life, then I recommend buying this book. It IS 100% worth it. 

I realize you are extremely busy w/ work, but I have to tell you that it is possible, NO MORE FAST food, is the not the 1st step. Admitting that you have to change, and admitting that you ONLY are responsible for you body, is the FIRST STEP!! 

Hope this helps, Pm me if you need any more advice.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 15, 2007)

oh by the way fattysucks-5 years ago, I raised my son, worked 2 jobs (taught and opened a cafe) dont like to cook-but did anyway, and STILL found the time to lose 80 _muddafuckin_ lbs, enter my first bodybuilding contest and come in third. 

Now, stop crying like a little fucking BITCH and sacrifice. Dont join a forum like this and expect not to be flamed for your "woah is me" attitude. Shut the fuck up, hop on a treadmill, sweat, throw a couple of barbells around, make yourself a protein shake and some five minute old fashioned oatmeal and get off the waiting line at Wendys you fucking sobbing-ass nitwit.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 15, 2007)

^wow juggernaut, do you kiss your son with that mouth? you people cant even have an internet argument without resorting to curses and cheap lines.      

the point of my thread was to see how other people would deal with my busy schedule. like I said before, is not that im not willing to sacrifice or that I wont cook, I said I didnt know how to but didnt limit it to that. you people want a cookie for all your life's achievements? I really hope to god that I dont become so arrogant when I lose weight.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 15, 2007)

OBZ said:
			
		

> I fully understand what your baby goal is... You SHOULD make HUGE goals... otherwise you will stay fat.
> 
> Do you want to loose 3lbs, or do you want to loose 103lbs?



damn bro, im seriously in shock. do you not comprehend what 3 POUNDS PER WEEK MEANS? its simple math..... every 7 days, I plan to lose 3 pounds... so, thats 12 pounds and month, 144 a year. 

do I need to put 144pounds on my sig so it can be clear? I dont know what my exact goal is, as long as I keep losing it till I feel happy with myself. 

are we clear now?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 15, 2007)

Get the thought of pounds out of your head before it gets engrained like it was in me for a while.  Pounds don't mean shit - bodyfat percentage does.  I would happily weigh 260 lbs if it was at 9% bodyfat 

That and the reason people are flaming is just a raw attitude thing.  On forums like this, you need to have a "what do I need to do" attitude.  Your initial post gives off a "here's a list of things I don't want to do" attitude.  Just change that over, and really listen to some of the more knowledgeable people.  It's really just an attitude thing.  

As for your goals, I say change them personally.  Don't look at it week by week, I guarantee there are some weeks you won't lose shit.  Set a goal for the end-game, preferably with a bodyfat, not weight, or with some visual imagery.  Personally I don't have a bodyfat goal, my goal is to have ripped abs by the end of June.  Set a goal you don't think you can reach, and push to reach it.  If your goal isn't making you nervous or scaring you a little, then your goal isn't grand enough - that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Mista (Mar 15, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> *Get the thought of pounds out of your head before it gets engrained like it was in me for a while.  Pounds don't mean shit - bodyfat percentage does.  I would happily weigh 260 lbs if it was at 9% bodyfat*


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 16, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> I really hope to god that I dont become so arrogant when I lose weight.


Don't worry. With that attitude, you'll stay a fatass forever.


----------



## ShapeUP (Mar 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Don't worry. With that attitude, you'll stay a fatass forever.



Seriously people, why act this way.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 16, 2007)

WTF is wrong with people here?  fatSucks needs advise not someone acting like an asshole.  Grow up people.  If you have nothing positive to contribute to this thread then please just don't post ... but stop harassing fatSucks.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> WTF is wrong with people here?  fatSucks needs advise not someone acting like an asshole.  Grow up people.  If you have nothing positive to contribute to this thread then please just don't post ... but stop harassing fatSucks.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> That and the reason people are flaming is just a raw attitude thing.  On forums like this, you need to have a "what do I need to do" attitude.  Your initial post gives off a "here's a list of things I don't want to do" attitude.  Just change that over, and really listen to some of the more knowledgeable people.  It's really just an attitude thing.


Well put.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 16, 2007)

I see we are using the ol' "tough love" technique on fatSucks.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 16, 2007)

This thread should be closed before it spirals downward.


----------



## obz (Mar 16, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I see we are using the ol' "tough love" technique on fatSucks.



Not all good advice comes with a pretty bow on the top, a warm fuzzy feeling, and a pat on the ass.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 16, 2007)

You need to make the decision that you want to change. Then do whatever it takes to do it. Will it be easy? NO. If you want it bad enough, you will find a way.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2007)

obz said:


> Not all good advice comes with a pretty bow on the top, a warm fuzzy feeling, and a pat on the ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


>


Just for the purposes of clarity... you are telling me to shut the fuck up?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Just for the purposes of clarity... you are telling me to shut the fuck up?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Just for the purposes of clarity... you are telling me to shut the fuck up?


yeea but it didnt come out right. I'll try harder next time. Thanks for pointing that out to me. Sorry for being so convoluted.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 16, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Get the thought of pounds out of your head before it gets engrained like it was in me for a while.  Pounds don't mean shit - bodyfat percentage does.  I would happily weigh 260 lbs if it was at 9% bodyfat



Thanks man, I appreciate your post. 
what do you think i should do more, cardio or weight lifting? ill post up some routines as I find them. i honestly know nothing about weight lifting. 

thanks for the help.

ps. I found the Body fat estimator, this is where Im at:

Im 5'11 @ 313lbs, waist size, I put 44 since thats what I use for pants. I dont really have a measuring tape right now to get the exact number. 

------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimate #1 based on height and weight
Your "Ponderal Index" is 10.46 which gives an estimated body fat of 64.9% (203.2 pounds of fat)

Estimate #2 based on waist size and weight
Estimated body fat of 18.7% (58.5 pounds of fat)
------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you are serious about making any progress. Changes are going to be made in the Kitchen.

After that a decent weight training program.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 16, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate your post.
> what do you think i should do more, cardio or weight lifting? ill post up some routines as I find them. i honestly know nothing about weight lifting.
> 
> thanks for the help.
> ...


no fucking around; that's a serious amount of weight. You need to see a doctor to make sure you have no underlying problems (cholesterol, diabetes, hypertension, etc)...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> yeea but it didnt come out right. I'll try harder next time. Thanks for pointing that out to me. Sorry for being so convoluted.


Since you've begun to actually post something substantive with the intentions of helping fatSucks I'll take this one on the chin.  Catch ya in another thread some time ... 



			
				fatSucks said:
			
		

> Im 5'11 @ 313lbs, waist size, I put 44 since thats what I use for pants. I dont really have a measuring tape right now to get the exact number.


Getting a handle on your diet is what everyone is suggesting here.  If I were you I'd be all like "How do I do that?".  SO the idea then is to set a plan of action that you can see yourself actually following through with.  A unrealistic plan is just going to help perpetuate failure and eventually send you north of your current 313 pounds.  

FS can you deal with using a site like NutritionData.com?  The thought being that you plug your diet in and look at what you eat that is most harmful.  Changing everything about your life all at once is not realistic FS, but doing it a little at a time over a month or two is very doable.   

Finding the greatest threats to your weight loss goals is next.  What habits do you have that cause you to fail at weight loss? Obvious remarks about couches and 3000 calorie snack binging aside, what habits can you minimize and then eliminate that are causing you to stay at that weight?

See where I'm going here?  Set a plan that includes replacing bad foods and habits with healthy foods and solid living habits at a rate that you can live with.  You didn't add that 140 extra pounds in a moment, this is the result of an unhealthy lifestyle that over several years has built you up to 313 pounds.  You're not going to reverse that in a week by coming here but you will reverse this over a few months by training yourself to be successful.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Getting a handle on your diet is what everyone is suggesting here.  If I were you I'd be all like "How do I do that?".  SO the idea then is to set a plan of action that you can see yourself actually following through with.  A unrealistic plan is just going to help perpetuate failure and eventually send you north of your current 313 pounds.
> 
> FS can you deal with using a site like NutritionData.com?  The thought being that you plug your diet in and look at what you eat that is most harmful.  Changing everything about your life all at once is not realistic FS, but doing it a little at a time over a month or two is very doable.
> 
> ...



dude, thank you so much. this is so inspirational. my bad habits are that I usually do not eat breakfast, and I fast all the way till my first lunch hour, which is around 4pm. then I dont eat again till like around 11pm. 
I usually eat from Pollo tropical, i have their rice, beans, corn and chicken combo. its prob the healthiest thing around, but im sure is nothing compared to a home meal. when I get too sick of it, I eat a turkey sandwich from wendys with a baked potato. from a long time ago I stopped drinking soda and boxed juices. for its usually water or water with crystal light. 

I want to include smaller snacks in between meals so I can speed up my metabolism. I honestly use the bathroom like 2 times a week. maybe 3. I plan on buying oatmeal and some fruits to snack on while im at work. ive also heard that they sell bagged brown rice that I can boil and take to work. I also have one of those G foreman grill like someone suggested and ill start cooking some chicken breast. 

like I said before, I work 2 full time jobs. so gym time during my workdays is completely out of the question. for now. I plan on going part time on one of them so I can squeeze in some gym time in there. I can hit up the gym twice a week during my days off.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 16, 2007)

Unless you are getting rich over night, drop one of the jobs. Your health and well being are 1 million times more important than another paycheck that is only aiding in you killing yourself. You do understand that at your height, waist size, and weight are extremely dangerous man. I am 1" shorter than you, and the most I EVER was in my life (before starting my lifestyle change) was 265 lbs and a 40 inch waist. I felt and looked like absolute garbage. It was seriously disgusting. Now, at a pretty decent looking 195, I can finally see my muscles shining through. I am addicted to eating healthy and training hard. I get more pussy and looks from hot chicks now than I could have ever imagined.

You, my friend are at some dangerous stats right there. You need to take action now before you develop some serious health problems. And don't act like an asshole towards the people that want to see you succeed. I owe alot of what I've accomplished to the knowledge and support of the people that frequent these forums. Show some respect or you won't get shit in return. Now get off your tubby ass and go do something.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 16, 2007)

As far as IM goes, there is a tendency to have high respect for people that are clear and concise with well defined  goals, and an idea of what healthy living actually is. This being the internet people can and do act and react with an unpleasant edge to the type of individual who posts as you did ...

You don't have to take shit from anyone here, nor should you have to ... but  I would advise that you remove the retard comment from your sig.  It comes off as a bit arrogant. 

You never mentioned the nutritionadata.com link.  Did you look around there?


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 16, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> As far as IM goes, there is a tendency to have high respect for people that are clear and concise with well defined  goals, and an idea of what healthy living actually is. This being the internet people can and do act and react with an unpleasant edge to the type of individual who posts as you did ...
> 
> You don't have to take shit from anyone here, nor should you have to ... but  I would advise that you remove the retard comment from your sig.  It comes off as a bit arrogant.
> 
> You never mentioned the nutritionadata.com link.  Did you look around there?



yeah, I had that in my sig because OBZ and a few others believer that my goal was 3 pounds period, so I have to make sure it was as simple as possibly for them to understand it. I dont have a problem with people telling to suck it up and starting getting serious about it, I just dont like it when they make assumptions on something and start yapping about shit they didnt understand to begin with.

Nutrition Data? its pretty good, I registered. I put some of the meals I used to have and MY GOD that thing scared me. I used to eat about 1500 calories, per meal  

as far as quitting 1 job, i really cant right now but I can go part time with one of them. for personal reasons i rather not get into over the net. but ill figure something out to have some gym time.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 16, 2007)

I went to another site to measure my Body Fat Index and it says Im at 43.6% ? but when I did it here it gave me a 64%. where did I go wrong? on the other site it didnt ask me about waist size though. im confused. 

either one is on the obese category but which one is acurate???


----------



## ABCs (Mar 16, 2007)

Dude, you don't need to worry about what your BF% is at right now. When you can start seeing your penis, then worry about it. Right now, do what we said and start making changes. ASAP.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 16, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> yeah, I had that in my sig because OBZ and a few others believer that my goal was 3 pounds period, so I have to make sure it was as simple as possibly for them to understand it. I dont have a problem with people telling to suck it up and starting getting serious about it, I just dont like it when they make assumptions on something and start yapping about shit they didnt understand to begin with.
> 
> Nutrition Data? its pretty good, I registered. I put some of the meals I used to have and MY GOD that thing scared me. I used to eat about 1500 calories, per meal
> 
> as far as quitting 1 job, i really cant right now but I can go part time with one of them. for personal reasons i rather not get into over the net. but ill figure something out to have some gym time.


Killer adjustments so far then.  More time for you, with your good health as the number one priority.  

Cooking is something foreign to you right now, but there is a wealth of info on this site and sites like nutritional data on easy ways to prepare delicious meals.  Like everything else it will take a little work to find and sort out.  I used to never cook, but my wife's cooking sucked so I klearned out of self preservation.  Now I love cooking AND everything is always just exactly the way I like it.

Have you developed a basic daily routine?  Post how you plan to deal with your day.  We can all add thoughts about diet, exorcise ... and help you with meal prep.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 16, 2007)

BTW ... on the right side of ND's home page is a list of fast food joints.  Which ones did you used to frequent ... notice I said used too.  You're gonna cut back on the fast food and replace that with healthier food ... right?

What is your area that you consider as a healthy pre-cooked meal option?


----------



## KentDog (Mar 16, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> dude, thank you so much. this is so inspirational. my bad habits are that I usually do not eat breakfast, and I fast all the way till my first lunch hour, which is around 4pm. then I dont eat again till like around 11pm.


fatSucks,
I hope I am not one of the people you feel was coming off as rude, but I was serious with my advice. I highly suggest buying a blender, rice cooker, and George Foreman grill; these are the three things I use the most myself. If you are really crammed for time, you can make a shake for breakfast with the blender (and a shake right before bed as well). The Foreman grill is great for chicken, and make rice with the rice cooker.. Gladware these and bring them to work; I do this for school almost daily. Check out the grocery list in the stickies. Here's a quick list of some foods that are considered staple foods in the bodybuilder's diet. Don't be afraid of the fats in this list.. you need good fat sources in your diet and those are three.

Protein:
- Boneless skinless chicken breast
- Egg whites
- Cottage Cheese
- Whey protein powder

Carbs:
- Rolled Oats
- Brown Rice
- Sweet Potato
- Fruits: Bananas, Strawberries, Pears

Fats:
- Natural Peanut Butter
- Omega 3 Fish Oils
- Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 17, 2007)

meal plan
____________________________________________________
7am breakfast: a bowl of oatmeal or fiber1 cereal. a fruit. 

9am snack: fruits. 

12pm lunch: 2 slices of brown bread, turkey, lettuce, tomatoes.

2pm snack: fruits. 

5pm or 7pm dinner: brown rice, grilled chicken, salad.
____________________________________________________

^something similar to this. I will have to think of what to replace them with so I dont get bored of eating the same thing everyday.

should I put a protein shake in there somewhere? or can I replace one of those meals with it? should I even take a protein shake?

my old typical habits were: junkfood every day. im not eating out anymore. I been pluggin in my typical meal into Nutrition Data and I cannot belive how much calories I was taking in in one shot. Im talking about ~1500 to ~2000 in one sitting  

lol at you guys making the penis jokes, I can see my dick nice and clear, and trust me I can fuck like a rabbit. dont let these 300lb fool you. lol


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 17, 2007)

That's a great step ahead. I'd add some more protein in so you have protein in every meal. 

If you work out during your 2 days off you should get ~1.5g of protein per pound of lean body mass (total mass minus fat).

Make sure you get enough fats in too. Most of it should be unsaturated. Saturated fat should be kept at a minimum and transfat should be avoided at all cost. Just carry a box of mixed nuts around and eat a few (something like a small tablespoon) at each meal. Don't be fooled by the name fats. Fats (especially fish oil and EFA's, essential fatty acids) are very good for you.

You got the fruit and the veggies in check, that's great. Fibrous veggies are probably the healthiest and leanest nutrition available. 

Make sure you drink enough water. You basically can't drink too much water. 2 liters per day at the very minimum and 4-6 is even better. If you don't like water, drink Crystal Light.

After your workout you should drink a PWO, post workout shake. I suggest something like skimmed milk with 2 scoops of whey and a banana/some oats in it. This is a very important meal, because your body is craving for protein and some carbs after your workout. Never skip this one.

Good luck. With that diet you should be losing 2 pounds per week. Be careful not to lose more than that or you'll start burning muscle instead of fat.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 17, 2007)

Your meals lack protein and fat. You should have proteins, carbs, and fats in every meal with some exceptions (most people do not like to have fats in their post workout meal/shake, and most do not like to have carbs in their last meal).



			
				fatsucks said:
			
		

> I can see my dick nice and clear, and trust me I can fuck like a rabbit. dont let these 300lb fool you. lol


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's a great step ahead. I'd add some more protein in so you have protein in every meal.
> 
> If you work out during your 2 days off you should get ~1.5g of protein per pound of lean body mass (total mass minus fat).
> 
> ...


good points on the fats. take in a tbsp of olive oil too-its easy to mix it in a shake.
Eat a lot of greens because they really make you feel full.
lastly, crystal light (or my personal favorite wylers-cheaper) enables me to handle two gallons of water a day.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 17, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Your meals lack protein and fat. You should have proteins, carbs, and fats in every meal with some exceptions (most people do not like to have fats in their post workout meal/shake, and most do not like to have carbs in their last meal).



LoL  

Anyway, fatsucks. I am routing for you man. It seems your atitude is taking a turn for the best as you adapt to the way things work around here. People won't hand you anything but there are some of the most knowledgable health and fitness fanatics on the internet. So learn to have some respect. Regardless, good luck man. The healthy route is the only route to leading an enjoyable life.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> Ok, so I joined this forum over a year ago. never came back till now. I actually gained weight, an extra 13pounds since. so now Im 313lbs. yikes.
> heres my dilema: Im working 2 full time jobs. I dont have time to cook, and I dont want to make food during the weekend for the following week. I basically eat outside everyday. The only thing I possibly have time for is breakfast, which I never make, but if it comes down to it, its the only meal I can possibly prepare. before I was not drinking water at all, now I started drinking crystal light and Im drinking like 4 or 5, 24oz bottles every day. If I have Wendys, I get a turkey sandwich instead of a burger, and I ask for a baked potato instead of fries. every other day I get some rice beans and chicken, or I go to subway for a nice sub. I need help with my dinner, what should I eat as my third meal? remember that Im always at work except for my days off. I dont like those frozen smartones dinner. help me out with some suggestions.
> 
> thanks





a) this thread is fucking stupid because everyone is just being annoying.

b) your problem is actually very simple and you are making it very complex.

Here is the answer you need (although it probably isn't what you WANT to hear):

a) living a healthy lifestyle is important, not only for the way you look, but also the way you feel.

b) No one wants to cook every weekend and have their food planned out for the week.  Sorry to say, that is the way it sometimes has to be.  If you want to lose that fat and be healthy you have to change your lifestyle.  There is no quick fix or easy ways out.

c) start slow.  don't change everything overnight.  Start simple.  Prepare a few meals each week.  drink more water.  get more fruit and veggies in your diet.

d) set small goals.....this week I will eat salad in 2 of my meals, etc.....small goals lead to large victories.

e) You have to stop making excuses and just say...."what can I do to better my situation."  You know what your problems are......you need to change the way you are looking at things.


----------



## BringinToddBack (Mar 17, 2007)

I definitely like those suggestions and think it could help anyone in a diet.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> a) this thread is fucking stupid because everyone is just being annoying.
> 
> b) your problem is actually very simple and you are making it very complex.
> 
> ...


funk's right. This was a waste of internet space. It spanned 5 pages to say get your fat fucking ass and do something about a problem you have control over.

All hail the mighty funk!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 18, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> meal plan
> ____________________________________________________
> 7am breakfast: a bowl of oatmeal or fiber1 cereal. a fruit.
> 
> ...


As ABC said, you're starting to see how things work here.  Sometimes you get nothing but useful advice, other times you get some asshole flapping his jaws and then you get useful advice mixed in with bullshit comments ... it's up to you to sort out what you need and not let the rest of it bother you.  It helps to look at people's posts.   Look at P-funk's or Jug's journals.  I doubt either one ever put themselves in the position you have, so losing damn near half their body weight is not something they have ever done. On the other hand P-funk CAN bench press your body weight and then some.  Look at the kinds of questions Jugs has asked.  You see the commitment these guys make to themselves.  Learn from that too.  Make that level of commitment to yourself and you will enjoy success.    

You obviously need a workout plan.  Organize one and post that so you have the dietary changes combined with your exorcise schedule.  After that comes the next and hardest step ... staying with this plan you have devised for yourself.  Coming in here and posting your daily situation helps keep things in perspective.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> ASometimes you get nothing but useful advice, other times you get some asshole flapping his jaws and then you get useful advice mixed in with bullshit comments ...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Unless you are getting rich over night, drop one of the jobs. Your health and well being are 1 million times more important than another paycheck that is only aiding in you killing yourself. You do understand that at your height, waist size, and weight are extremely dangerous man. I am 1" shorter than you, and the most I EVER was in my life (before starting my lifestyle change) was 265 lbs and a 40 inch waist. I felt and looked like absolute garbage. It was seriously disgusting. Now, at a pretty decent looking 195, I can finally see my muscles shining through. I am addicted to eating healthy and training hard. *I get more pussy and looks from hot chicks now than I could have ever imagined.*
> 
> You, my friend are at some dangerous stats right there. You need to take action now before you develop some serious health problems. And don't act like an asshole towards the people that want to see you succeed. I owe alot of what I've accomplished to the knowledge and support of the people that frequent these forums. Show some respect or you won't get shit in return. Now get off your tubby ass and go do something.



The BSometer is spiking.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> LoL
> 
> Anyway, fatsucks. *I am routing for you m*an. It seems your atitude is taking a turn for the best as you adapt to the way things work around here. People won't hand you anything but there are some of the most knowledgable health and fitness fanatics on the internet. So learn to have some respect. Regardless, good luck man. The healthy route is the only route to leading an enjoyable life.



Do you manage his network?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I get more pussy and looks from hot chicks now than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 18, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I can finally see my muscles shining through.



I call BS.  How exactly does a muscle "shine through?"



ABCs said:


> I owe alot of what I've accomplished to the knowledge and support of the people that frequent these forums.* Show some respect or you won't get shit in return.* Now get off your tubby ass and go do something.



Yeah show some respect for ABC's fatsucks.  He's been a member of the forums for almost 60 days now.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2007)

what the fuck dyl? you wake up on the wrong side of the bed? God you're such an asshole! Give the man some respect-he's been here for 60 days! Jeez, not like he's a fucking newb....
























oh wait he is!!!!!



Can I be like you when I grow up Dyl?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 18, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> what the fuck dyl? you wake up on the wrong side of the bed? God you're such an asshole! Give the man some respect-he's been here for 60 days! Jeez, not like he's a fucking newb....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm just trying to gain something from his senority and infinite wisdom.


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 18, 2007)

Gotta love the noob bashing.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL ... after you're here a while you get used to the who's who of IM.  For example ... if we put IM names to this video then P-func would be the guy talking to the wife while Bigdyl or Jugs would be the husband.

Learn to leave your ego at the door and have fun here ... getting all  is for  is all I'm sayin.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I call BS.  How exactly does a muscle "shine through?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah show some respect for ABC's fatsucks.  He's been a member of the forums for almost 60 days now.



Hey juice face. You just don't give up, huh? Go back to your little look out booth where you make a solid $8 an hour.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 19, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Hey juice face. You just don't give up, huh? Go back to your little look out booth where you make a solid $8 an hour.


meat face? juice face? 
I think ABC has something for your face Dyl. I think he's funny like that...


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> meat face? juice face?
> I think ABC has something for your face Dyl. I think he's funny like that...



You got it.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 19, 2007)

ABCs said:


> You got it.


I kind of figured that was why you are like you are.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I kind of figured that was why you are like you are.



I work with what you and Dyldo give me.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 19, 2007)

keep going-you might hit 1000.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> keep going-you might hit 1000.



I could care less. I am here to learn, not to bitch with old men.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2007)

So this was the fight Bone was talking about?  Dyl hardly did much.


----------



## Mista (Mar 19, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I call BS.  How exactly does a muscle "shine through?"
> 
> 
> *
> Yeah show some respect for ABC's fatsucks.  He's been a member of the forums for almost 60 days now*.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

See the thing was I wasn't asking for respect, I was telling him to show some respect to you guys, the ones with the most knowledge. But Bigdyls small mind couldn't process all of that information so he resorts to talking shit to make up for his lack of style.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 19, 2007)

40 more-come on you can do it!!!


----------



## ABCs (Mar 19, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> 40 more-come on you can do it!!!



Your doing a good job yourself.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice post P. One of very few that makes sense here. 

Tough love, maybe, maybe not? Seems to me alot of people like to jump on a bandwagon and try to knock someone for really no reason. He is posting his true story. Hes very overweight. That takes guts alone! 

I dont want to run you off, because this maybe a place that could really help you get your life in order. Before starting any type of workout, I would definitly get an ok from your doctor. Being that overweight is bad, but not knowing if you are simply in well enough shape could actually make things that much worse. Secondly dont overdo it! Take it nice and slow. My advice to you is fork out some money and see a nutritionist. Get some things together so you have an idea on what to do here. I know you think you are in the dark, but there is very good help out there. 

Best of luck to you. Most of these guys with the comments they posted are good people, but sometimes people get caught up in these forums and begin to pitch in a comment here and there and lose site of whats actually important and thats a person's health. 

Best of luck to you and yours. Be safe and be careful.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice post P. One of very few that makes sense here.
> 
> Tough love, maybe, maybe not? Seems to me alot of people like to jump on a bandwagon and try to knock someone for really no reason. He is posting his true story. Hes very overweight. That takes guts alone!
> 
> ...


I strongly agree with what you said. Being overweight is like writing a ticket to health problems you never knew existed. years ago, i was a fat bastard and made the decision to do what needed to be done. It was tough but it sure as hell outweighed the negatives. I only had to think about what my uncles died from to realize that I was headed in that direction.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 21, 2007)

hey yall, 
thanks for the mature comments. im feeling a lot better about myself. I also have news, I will no longer be working 2 jobs. I applied to a company that hired me making good enough money, so ill be cutting down to 1 job. now ill be able to go to the gym. 

I know i am very overweight but i always played basketball all my life. so exercise is not something new to me. i plan to start doing cardio. and i will post up a little routine.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> hey yall,
> thanks for the mature comments. im feeling a lot better about myself. I also have news, I will no longer be working 2 jobs. I applied to a company that hired me making good enough money, so ill be cutting down to 1 job. now ill be able to go to the gym.
> 
> I know i am very overweight but i always played basketball all my life. so exercise is not something new to me. i plan to start doing cardio. and i will post up a little routine.


Consistency is the single most important thing you need right now ... besides a realistic plan.  Post in this thread or start another one ... but use something here as a journal.  Post daily.

Congrats on the new job FS .. great news


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 21, 2007)

what do you guys think of this routine from BALLYS:

====================================
Bally Basic Weight Loss Program

5 day a week program

Days 1,3,5 

5-10 minute warm-up 
30 minutes of cardiovascular activity at 55%-75% of predicted maximum heart rate** 
5-10 minute cool-down 
10 minutes stretching 
1 set of 8-12 repetitions:: 
Leg extension 
Leg curl 
Chest Press 
Shoulder Press 
Seated row 
Bicep curl 
Tricep extension 

Days 2,4 
5-10 minute warm-up 
30 minutes of cardiovascular activity at 60%-80% of predicted maximum heart rate** 
5-10 minute cool-down 
10 minutes stretching 
3 sets of 15-20 repetitions: 
Abdominal crunch 
==================================


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you get a check-up from the doc yet?  _*After*_ you do that ... _*then*_ I'd look at a gradual build up from your daily sedentary lifestyle.  

The first week:
5-10 minute warm-up 
10 minutes of cardiovascular activity at 55%-75% of predicted maximum heart rate**
1 min head check and lite hydration ... be careful of extreme dizziness
10 minutes of cardiovascular activity at 55%-75% of predicted maximum heart rate** 
5-10 minute cool-down 
10 minutes stretching
Re-hydrate 

30 minutes right out of the gate is a little much IMHO.  You're not in a hurry ... you're trying to build up to your goals.  See how this feels _and watch your heart rates AFTER you've stretched and cooled down._  Look for abnormalities when at rest after you've cooled down to be sure you are not getting into trouble there, then start increasing your activity.  

If the day after isn't a pain beyond your ability to endure _then_ kick it up a notch. Remember it's not just the day of the work out you need to take into account, but the day after as well.  You need to be able to function the next day.  You have an entire lifetime to enjoy getting and keeping your self in perfect shape.  

No rush ... be safe FS.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

what he says





BoneCrusher said:


> Did you get a check-up from the doc yet?  _*After*_ you do that ... _*then*_ I'd look at a gradual build up from your daily sedentary lifestyle.
> 
> The first week:
> 5-10 minute warm-up
> ...


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 21, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> ....  You have an entire lifetime to enjoy getting and keeping your self in perfect shape.
> 
> No rush ... be safe FS.



thanks man. sorry i have not seen a doc in years but ill get around that. ill def start lite. 

what does FS mean?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> thanks man. sorry i have not seen a doc in years but ill get around that. ill def start lite.
> 
> what does FS mean?


FS= fatSucks ... you


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

btw FS, congrats on the new job. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## fatSucks (Mar 21, 2007)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> btw FS, congrats on the new job. Hope it works out well for you.




hahahah, FS = me and i didnt even realize it.  im looking foward to this new job. my training starts in April, all the way till june. so ill be hitting up the gym around 7pm after training.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

fatSucks said:


> hahahah, FS = me and i didnt even realize it.  im looking foward to this new job. my training starts in April, all the way till june. so ill be hitting up the gym around 7pm after training.


You're goin' during a busy time of day ... take your ipod and jam out while you work the tread.  Expect the same reaction in the gym you got here at first.  After people see you're serious it will swing the other way.  FS we all love to see overweight people shake off the extra weight and get into a healthy state of living.  Seriously ... it is awesome to see someone on this journey.  SO many people with this issue want to lose the pounds but never make the long range effort and wind up dead because of it.  John Candy and Chuck Farley are a few well knowns that died young from being obese.  You're _not_ going _there_ ... you're going to live to be a fit and sassy 90 year-old


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

hmmm...I just wanna be a dirty old man...and grope the boobies on the cute young nurses in the nursing home...and get away with it because I'll be like 100 billion years old.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 21, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> hmmm...I just wanna be a dirty old man...and grope the boobies on the cute young nurses in the nursing home...and get away with it because I'll be like 100 billion years old.


Yeah ... I could see that Jugs.  I bet viagra will be covered by medicaid by then. The old guy in that movie "Road Trip" comes to mind ...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 21, 2007)

saw that movie it was great


----------

